# Need help making a lamp



## Rodville (Jan 12, 2018)

Ok so to a few poor life choices on my part I will not have power till my next pay check (about two weeks) so I need to make a lamp so I am not in total darkness. I want it to run on this Belkin battery backup I got from AT&T that puts out 12v at 3amp max. I have about 90 white LED's and about 100 470ohm resistors. I want it to be as bright as I can make it to fit into this lamp I got from target a few years ago. I will post pics of it below. The lamp measures 5 1/2 by 3 1/2 by 8 1/4 I was thinking of using a piece of cardboard with LED's sticking out both sides, I have till Monday to make it so any help and insight you have would be awesome. Thanks


----------

